# Tommy goes to Tenerife



## Tommy Tainant

In a few weeks.  Looks a bit shit to me but Mrs T booked it and is really keen.
Anyone else been there ?


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> In a few weeks.  Looks a bit shit to me but Mrs T booked it and is really keen.
> Anyone else been there ?


Been to Gran Canaria but that was many, many years ago. 1975. If you can stay clear of the Brit and German dunks you'll probably be alright and ..... if you chose on which side of the hotel you'll be staying Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

GLASNOST said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a few weeks.  Looks a bit shit to me but Mrs T booked it and is really keen.
> Anyone else been there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Been to Gran Canaria but that was many, many years ago. 1975. If you can stay clear of the Brit and German dunks you'll probably be alright and ..... if you chose on which side of the hotel you'll be staying Bob's your uncle.
Click to expand...

I always try and steer clear of the Brits. We are top floor with a private jacuzzi so she reckons we can miss the poolside experience. First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Take your construction clothes... You might get a job...

"Our position is that we are here if the TMT project needs us," he said by phone from the institute's headquarters on the island of Tenerife.

Giant telescope backers to seek permit for alternative site


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> I always try and steer clear of the Brits.


A very wise thing to do. We've been going to the Black Sea coast of Bulgaria the last 4 years in a row and the only ones who make a nuisance of themselves are the Brits. Jesus, they drink themselves to unconsciousness! They are completely out of their minds with drink! I wonder how they managed to reboard the plane home?


Tommy Tainant said:


> First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.


LOL. How many years have you been together?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

GLASNOST said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always try and steer clear of the Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> A very wise thing to do. We've been going to the Black Sea coast of Bulgaria the last 4 years in a row and the only ones who make a nuisance of themselves are the Brits. Jesus, they drink themselves to unconsciousness! They are completely out of their minds with drink! I wonder how they managed to reboard the plane home?
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. How many years have you been together?
Click to expand...

23
Bulgaria used to be really cheap a few years back. The booze is probably a lot cheaper than back home.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ridgerunner said:


> Take your construction clothes... You might get a job...
> 
> "Our position is that we are here if the TMT project needs us," he said by phone from the institute's headquarters on the island of Tenerife.
> 
> Giant telescope backers to seek permit for alternative site


Tenerife is probably better for this.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your construction clothes... You might get a job...
> 
> "Our position is that we are here if the TMT project needs us," he said by phone from the institute's headquarters on the island of Tenerife.
> 
> Giant telescope backers to seek permit for alternative site
> 
> 
> 
> Tenerife is probably better for this.
Click to expand...


From a scientific standpoint I might have to disagree... From a Sociological perspective there is a big old Lava Wall to climb over... 

The  biggest hurdle is the Billions (yes that's right that is a B) of Dollars that have been directed to this project all with the support of the State of Hawaii... 

Actually it is quite a pickle they have gotten themselves into...

TMT International Observatory


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.





GLASNOST said:


> LOL. How many years have you been together?





Tommy Tainant said:


> 23


My God! And this'll be the first time you'll be stuck alone together with nowhere to run in all of those years? I now understand your concern.


Tommy Tainant said:


> Bulgaria used to be really cheap a few years back.


Still is.





Tommy Tainant said:


> The booze is probably a lot cheaper than back home.


The way the lads are packing it away you'd think it were free.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

GLASNOST said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. How many years have you been together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God! And this'll be the first time you'll be stuck alone together with nowhere to run in all of those years? I now understand your concern.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgaria used to be really cheap a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The booze is probably a lot cheaper than back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way the lads are packing it away you'd think it were free.
Click to expand...

A year after we married we had our first, and then a couple more. so we always had the family holiday. We did a few mini breaks as a couple and they went ok. 
Flying is always stressful for her as she cant have a fag so that is always a potential flash point.


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First proper holiday together since our honeymoon. Hope we get on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. How many years have you been together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God! And this'll be the first time you'll be stuck alone together with nowhere to run in all of those years? I now understand your concern.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgaria used to be really cheap a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The booze is probably a lot cheaper than back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way the lads are packing it away you'd think it were free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A year after we married we had our first, and then a couple more. so we always had the family holiday. We did a few mini breaks as a couple and they went ok.
> Flying is always stressful for her as she cant have a fag so that is always a potential flash point.
Click to expand...

I sometimes suffer from pnigerofobia (similar to claustrophobia) but I have found my own remedy for flying. You're only allowed a tiny amount of liquid through the detector gate so I take a mini bottle of whiskey (it's within the limit) into the airport and through the control. I then immediately purchase another one (plus a cola) at the duty free and stick them into my carry-on together with the first bottle. I then mix one of them with the cola  _"in-flight"_ and nurse it along the way. That relaxes me enough to get by. On the return flight, I do the same ...... taking the second mini whisky into the airport and purchase another at duty-free one to save it for a future flight. Food for thought? Of course, I am somewhat of a teetotaller so the tiny bit of whiskey does the job well enough.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Well we made it and we are now on day 3 without a row.
Tenerife looks to be a big Volcano with hotels cut into the mountains. The sa nd is black and all the trees look imported.
Its really hot. We are closer to Africa than Wales.
The good news is that it hasn't been colonised by drunken Brits so it is quite civilised. 
I suppose it's a bit off the beaten track for my American friends but if you make it here there are Burger Kings and Macdonalds a plenty.

We are just going to lie in the sun and relax. So I am catching up with my reading and I will be posting on here in the intervals. Buenos Dias.


----------



## harmonica

I hope you are happy and see pretty flowers


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well we made it and we are now on day 3 without a row.
> Tenerife looks to be a big Volcano with hotels cut into the mountains. The sa nd is black and all the trees look imported.
> Its really hot. We are closer to Africa than Wales.
> The good news is that it hasn't been colonised by drunken Brits so it is quite civilised.
> I suppose it's a bit off the beaten track for my American friends but if you make it here there are Burger Kings and Macdonalds a plenty.
> 
> We are just going to lie in the sun and relax. So I am catching up with my reading and I will be posting on here in the intervals. Buenos Dias.


Be careful now. There once was a fellow from Westhoughton - not all *that *far from Wales - and here is what he had to say about the ladies yonder > > >


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bloody raining now. I want my money back


----------



## Dekster

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bloody raining now. I want my money back



You are gonna need that money to hoard tins of bread puddings to survive the winter of your Brexit........

In the mean time, just think, if that volcano ever blows and destroys the US east coast, you can tell the story of your vacation to the then non-existent Canary Islands one day.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dekster said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody raining now. I want my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna need that money to hoard tins of bread puddings to survive the winter of your Brexit........
> 
> In the mean time, just think, if that volcano ever blows and destroys the US east coast, you can tell the story of your vacation to the then non-existent Canary Islands one day.
Click to expand...

Saw some muzzies this morning. I don't feel safe and I want to go home.


----------



## Dekster

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody raining now. I want my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna need that money to hoard tins of bread puddings to survive the winter of your Brexit........
> 
> In the mean time, just think, if that volcano ever blows and destroys the US east coast, you can tell the story of your vacation to the then non-existent Canary Islands one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw some muzzies this morning. I don't feel safe and I want to go home.
Click to expand...


You aren't safe.  They are watching you.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Be sure to take a ride through the mountains, if you haven't. They have the public transportation but you can rent a car and go it alone. Enjoy your vacation!


----------

